# Oblivion Screenshot Thread!!!



## PEP

SHARE YOUR BEAUTIFUL OBLIVION SCREENSHOTS HERE!!!
Since the screenshots are all 2.25 mgs, open them in photoshop and save them as a JPEG image. That keeps the quality basically the same.


----------



## PEP

more screeniieesss


----------



## DarqueMist

Here's A few .... sorry about the quality had to dink it down quite a bit to get a small enough file size to post.

PEP ... what mod are you using to get your map to look like that?


----------



## SouthParkXP101

Not bad graphics:up:


----------



## DarqueMist

And a few more ... with one showing an unusual bug that got me caught in a loop at the end of the Dark Brotherhood Questline


----------



## SouthParkXP101

looks like a pretty good game ... i was looking at prices at newegg

which one is the first one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=&Description=Oblivion&Submit=ENE&N=0&Ntk=all


----------



## DarqueMist

the darker box ... more expensive one is the special edition. It just comes with a few extras that you don't need.
1. Pocket Guide to the Empire - 112 page guide to every aspect of Tamriel, including it&#8217;s people, provinces, and much more!
2. "Making of" Oblivion Documentary - DVD of a special behind-the-scenes documentary on the making of the game.
3. Septim Gold Coin - An authentic replicated Septim, the official currency of Tamriel.


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> PEP ... what mod are you using to get your map to look like that?


Its the elven cartographers mod. its really neat.

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=3002

yay new version came out im downloading it


----------



## DarqueMist

I'll have to look into giving that a try, right now I'm just starting a new character using Ren's Beauty Pack (adds new eyes, hairstyles and a new race .. Mystic Elf) and the KT Custom Race Fix (you need it to get the mystic elf race to start properly in teh first scene). I'll try to get a screenshot taken to show it to you..


----------



## PEP

im not into starting new games.. i only got my warrior dude with which i beat the game and a thief guy for stealingand stuff


----------



## PEP

setfog 60000 999999

type this during your game. it takes fog off and i dont thikn it affects your perforamnce at all .. its looks great ill take a screenshot for you before and after


----------



## PEP

By the way dont make the image smalled .. jsut save it a JEPG in photoshop. 
itll make it small enough to upload with no quality reducement.


----------



## DarqueMist

Ah .... I like going into different styles of play, I always seem to find new things doing that. My first character was a pure fighter ... rush in swinging type. Now I'm building a mage that prefers to fight from a distance (destruction school speciality). already I've noticed some things I missed the first time through.

Here's my first character (foreground, short hair dude) and behind him my new character (mystic elf, long haired girl) ... from a combination of screenshots put together in photoshop.


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> By the way dont make the image smalled .. jsut save it a JEPG in photoshop.
> itll make it small enough to upload with no quality reducement.


when saving as a jpg with photoshop you get the option to change the compression ratio ..... I have to reduce the image quality or the file size is to big to upload here. I didn't reduce the actual picture size.

I'm sure you know this but in case you don't. To remove the HUD to get a clean screenshot without all the status displays showing open the control panel and type "tm". To get everything showing again "tm" (no quotation marks of course)


----------



## SouthParkXP101

ill have to make a halo screen shot thread


----------



## PEP

heh wel i like my stats lol
i save the image as jpeg and it doesnt ask me to compress anyhting . it jsut makes the image take less memory and thats it .


----------



## SouthParkXP101

so will oblivion run on this pc?

p4 3.00GHz 
512 MB of ram 
?


----------



## PEP

k here are the two screenshots . BEFORE and AFTER using "setfog 60000 999999"
I also put graphics on max


----------



## SouthParkXP101

graphics are not bad:up:


----------



## Super-D-38

Sweet, glad I stoped by.. I'm gonna try the map mod.


----------



## titanania

The map mod looks awesome and i'll have to post some screenshots on here later


----------



## PEP

southparkxp101 said:


> so will oblivion run on this pc?
> 
> p4 3.00GHz
> 512 MB of ram
> ?


lol i got pentium 2.53(or 2.56 lol) and i can run it.. even though i have gig ram... so you will probably have more stuttering.. video card is most important. i have a 6800 GS and i overclocked it to get a good fps boost.... i have an AGP 4x port so the overclocking really helped 
i m thinking of overclocking my proccessor to 3.0 Ghz or at least to 2.70 Ghz but im scared to lol


----------



## PEP

lol boo noonae commented on the tweak.... ill make a bettwer screenshot which really shows of the effect  and tehn all of you will use it.


----------



## PEP

more screens


----------



## PEP

more....


----------



## PEP

moreee


----------



## MahaGamer

Will this system run Oblivion? (not the one in my profile)

Abit Pci-e Nforce 4 mobo
AMD Athlon 3200+ 939
1 Gig DDR3200 400mhz
ATI Radeon x1900 GT

I know it would run, but what settings and screen res do you think i could play? and also, does Oblivion have only singleplayer, or does it support online play.


----------



## DarqueMist

MahaGamer said:


> Will this system run Oblivion? (not the one in my profile)
> 
> Abit Pci-e Nforce 4 mobo
> AMD Athlon 3200+ 939
> 1 Gig DDR3200 400mhz
> ATI Radeon x1900 GT
> 
> I know it would run, but what settings and screen res do you think i could play? and also, does Oblivion have only singleplayer, or does it support online play.


its only single playe but long enough to make it worth while, my first time through was way over 100 hours gameplay. With that system I would suspect you can run on high settings with good framerates. I'm running on med/high (1024x768) and for the most part it runs smooth ... framerates do drop off on me when outdoors and theres a lot in the distance to render (you can see my specs by clicking the comp by my name)


----------



## DarqueMist

Heres a couple from today. My rogue mystic elf, Elil-yBelda sitting on the throne of her ancestors at Belda and ... well the second one is just a shot of what happens when you mess with me ...... want a pillar dropped on you?


----------



## PEP

ooh i like the second one 
You should see my character.. i kind of screwed up his lips and i really liked my old one better but hes still kool


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> ooh i like the second one
> You should see my character.. i kind of screwed up his lips and i really liked my old one better but hes still kool


You can go back in and change appearance, race, whatever you want.

Open the console (~) and type "showracemenu" (no quotes of course). Choose your new race and/or hair or just change the features you want to.

!!Warning!!

Do not close the race window after changing your race, 
just save the present condition then reload the saved game.
Also do not close console while editing.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

hmmmm.. looking at the pictures i dont know if i will like it..... ill just rent it before o buy it


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> You can go back in and change appearance, race, whatever you want.
> 
> Open the console (~) and type "showracemenu" (no quotes of course). Choose your new race and/or hair or just change the features you want to.
> 
> !!Warning!!
> 
> Do not close the race window after changing your race,
> just save the present condition then reload the saved game.
> Also do not close console while editing.


MY old character looked so great i cant do him again... he looked like the perfect white redguard bum...


----------



## PEP

southparkxp101 said:


> hmmmm.. looking at the pictures i dont know if i will like it..... ill just rent it before o buy it


MORE PICTURES FOR YOU!!!


----------



## PEP

i got plenty more 
The picture with the two guyus on each other shows what happenes when two guys try to bury me


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> MY old character looked so great i cant do him again... he looked like the perfect white redguard bum...


My white redguard (I really don't understand my obsession with creating him). I wanted to play as a pure (no magic) warrior my first time through and well Redguard attributes rule so far as that goes. Initially I was trying to create something close to me in appearance .... an hour into messing with the facial features I gave up on it though.


----------



## DarqueMist

I see you used a horse PEP ... I hated riding them, to unwieldy to control and once I got my athletics stat up (which riding a horse everywhere seemed to slow down the advancement of) I found I could travel almost as fast just by running.


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> I see you used a horse PEP ... I hated riding them, to unwieldy to control and once I got my athletics stat up (which riding a horse everywhere seemed to slow down the advancement of) I found I could travel almost as fast just by running.


well actually.... i was mostly a fast travel person casue i ahte the way FPS goes down in the wilderness...... but now that i recently got good tweaks and seriously overclokced my video card the problem is basically over... i mostly use my horse in the mountains 

Do you run as fast a black horse? I got one for about 4000-5000 gold... then i ddint have enough money for master heavy armor training...


----------



## PEP

more screenies...
featuring coin mod


----------



## DarqueMist

The only horse I used for any length of time was Shadowfax (the black horse with red eyes) he was faster than a regular black but not much faster than me. I never owned a black so I can't say for sure.


----------



## DarqueMist

Hey PEP ... no comment on my "white" Redguard. He was the character I played it through with


----------



## PEP

you know i got to complaing about the way the fighting works.... 
MORROWIND FIGHTING:
Pros: Easy to use, u know exactly where the weapon is going to go.
Cons:Gets old WAY to fast. few animations.....
OBLIVION FIGHTING:
Pros: Really "real" fighting, many different types of swings, especially when you get better at blade, Gets old way slower
Cons: You cant control where you want to swing EVERY time... for example: if you move your mouse NorthEast hoping for your character to do an uppercut swing TO TEH DIRECTION WHERE YOURE MOVING YOUR MOUSE , he might do some other sideways or going down swing ..... 
or if he does do it the right way.. the combo almost always doesnt look like you imagined it in your head 
but i guess it is an improvement..... a big improvement.. lol maybe the next elder scrols will include a handheld blade\blunt weapon that you can actually swing 
If that happens then noone would be able to downlaod the game anymore cause they wouldn't get the full experience


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> Hey PEP ... no comment on my "white" Redguard. He was the character I played it through with


hmmm..... lol .. oh allright i wont comment lol.....
My redguard looked better.... 
MY old redguard was the most "real" looking person ever... you should have seen his face.


----------



## DarqueMist

The Whitegold Tower


----------



## reece_layton

if anyone can tell me how to stop the game from crashing when i click play on the start screen plz email me at [email protected]


----------



## PEP

or we can tell you here....

If you click play and then a black pops up in the top left corner showing thats it about ot start and then all of a suddene you get the error...... then your video card does not support pixel shading as far as i know........


----------



## PEP

I know from experience.. cause i had a Geforce MX 440 for a while and it did not support shading period....


----------



## PEP

well maybe the vertex shader but NOT pixel shading which is more important.... i think...


----------



## DarqueMist

Not enough screenshots showing up in here sooooo
first one is Veyond at night, second one is unsuspecting scamps walking into a slaughter


----------



## PEP

where the heck is "everscamp"??


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> where the heck is "everscamp"??


lol .... everscamp isn't a place
I was looking not merely at scamps but at everscamps. They're part of a quest, I was carrying a cursed staff and they were following me everywhere, I killed one, a new one took its place. The staff kept them near me and I couldn't drop it, I couldn't sell it, couldn't give it away and no .... I won't tell you how I "fixed" my problem  If you are a warrior type character the quest reward is well worth completing, a magical ring that raises your block and sword skills will be given to you.


----------



## PEP

lol ohhh
wow i guess theres still lots to see


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> lol ohhh
> wow i guess theres still lots to see


I don't know how much time you've put into the game but I was at 177 hours of playing time with my first character before I decided I wanted to develop one with a different set of skills. Within 2 hours of starting fresh I stumbled into a cave I had missed previously. I doubt I'll bother with the main quest line with my new character, it seems pointless now that I already know the path through it but 12 hours in and I'm still enjoying random side quests as I "mature" my spell casting abilities 

So yes, I can say there is a *LOT* to see in Cyrodiil


----------



## SouthParkXP101

i wonder how much power you will need to run Halo 2 on vista


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> I don't know how much time you've put into the game but I was at 177 hours of playing time with my first character before I decided I wanted to develop one with a different set of skills. Within 2 hours of starting fresh I stumbled into a cave I had missed previously. I doubt I'll bother with the main quest line with my new character, it seems pointless now that I already know the path through it but 12 hours in and I'm still enjoying random side quests as I "mature" my spell casting abilities
> 
> So yes, I can say there is a *LOT* to see in Cyrodiil


You game freak........


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> I don't know how much time you've put into the game but I was at 177 hours of playing time with my first character before I decided I wanted to develop one with a different set of skills. Within 2 hours of starting fresh I stumbled into a cave I had missed previously. I doubt I'll bother with the main quest line with my new character, it seems pointless now that I already know the path through it but 12 hours in and I'm still enjoying random side quests as I "mature" my spell casting abilities
> 
> So yes, I can say there is a *LOT* to see in Cyrodiil


some one is glued to thier pc


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> some one is glued to thier pc


Come on now ... Oblivion was released on March 21/06. I had it preordered and installed it the weekend it came out. Thats 7 months that it took me to get in those 177 hours. Which if I had played it every day works out to less than an hour a day 

Admittedly there have been weekends where it completely took over my life


----------



## SouthParkXP101

ok im gonna come over and take your computers you need to get your sanity back


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> ok im gonna come over and take your computers you need to get your sanity back


Sanity is no fun ... I enjoy exploring the dark recesses of my mind, going where the voices tell me


----------



## SouthParkXP101

HAVE YOU EVER CONSODERD PROFESSONAL HELP?


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> HAVE YOU EVER CONSODERD PROFESSONAL HELP?


silence the voices  
and you call me insane


----------



## SouthParkXP101

LOL you really need help


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> LOL you really need help


the voices are all the help I need ..... they are *ALWAYS* right


----------



## SouthParkXP101

interesting ... so i was right about halo bieng better


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> interesting ... so i was right about halo bieng better


thats not what the voices say


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> thats not what the voices say


 figures them damn voices


----------



## PEP

lol you guys are great 

My mom keeps the voices from taking over my head .....


----------



## SouthParkXP101

PEP said:


> lol you guys are great
> 
> My mom keeps the voices from taking over my head .....


how im sure dark would love to know


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> how im sure dark would love to know


No he wouldn't .... the voices know more than my mother


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> No he wouldn't .... the voices know more than my mother


yea i bet your mother liked halo


----------



## SouthParkXP101

hey yall like my oblivion screen shot?

http://upload4.postimage.org/1572950/photo_hosting.html


----------



## DarqueMist

so ... it takes a knife through the heart to bring down FF and only a small virus to bring down IE. You're the last person I would have expected to point that out south


----------



## PEP

actually i heard firefox wasnt all that great...


----------



## SouthParkXP101

PEP said:


> actually i heard firefox wasnt all that great...


ITS NOT DONT LET THESE FOOLS TELL YOU DIFFRENT EITHER !!!!!!!!!

well dark ya know it takes more than a virus to do that because i get thousands of them on FF and not a damn one on IE


----------



## DarqueMist

southparkxp101 said:


> ITS NOT DONT LET THESE FOOLS TELL YOU DIFFRENT EITHER !!!!!!!!!
> 
> well dark ya know it takes more than a virus to do that because i get thousands of them on FF and not a damn one on IE


thousands .. .someone needs to look at his surfing habits.

2 years of using FF and none for me (mind you I run the adblock plus and no script extensions) The few I've picked up have been drive by downloads while using IE


----------



## DarqueMist

Now ... to push this thread back on topic

two of me out hunting on a sunny day


----------



## SouthParkXP101

DarqueMist said:


> Now ... to push this thread back on topic
> 
> two of me out hunting on a sunny day


nice pics:up:


----------



## darthpotato

yeah I liked those 2 last ones too


----------



## SouthParkXP101

that game has amazing color


----------



## PEP

yes.....


----------



## PEP

MORE SCREENSHOTS... seriously other people besides me and Darque should post...

featuring the pirates hand in the door bug lol

also this really weird mysty screenshot...


----------



## SouthParkXP101

ok ill helpout 
this has nothing to do with oblivion but anyone who likes video games will chuckle a bit at this And it even has anti Microsoft content for you AAnti MS idiots


----------



## PEP

syas video may not be available??


----------



## CDBongo

I can actually play this game on my computer with a 128mb geforce 6200, weird.
And it surprisingly looks just as good as the pics shown here. But it does lag alot, seems like a pretty fun game, haven't got much into it yet though.

I was a little pissed off that it won't let me turn hdr on, I know that it would only increase my lag, but i would have liked to at least experience it even at 2fps.

Does anyone think that upgrading my cpu to a dual core pentium d would double-triple my framerates, so i could play at 800X600 and turn a few options up? Because if the game looks as good as it does right now, which i find very good, i would really like to see what it looked like maxed out.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

it should make a diffrence


----------



## DarqueMist

CDBongo said:


> Does anyone think that upgrading my cpu to a dual core pentium d would double-triple my framerates, so i could play at 800X600 and turn a few options up? Because if the game looks as good as it does right now, which i find very good, i would really like to see what it looked like maxed out.


Well I didn't think it would make a difference because I didn't think the coding was there to take advantage of multi threading. But going by this article at Tweak Guides it looks like it does.

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Tweak Guide, it mentions dual core and hyper threaded cpu's towards the bottom of the page just before his conclusion.


----------



## SouthParkXP101

PEP said:


> syas video may not be available??


works for me


----------



## PEP

heh my proccessor might be a bottleneck for my system.... even though it is good.... its the only thing that doesnt pass recommended on my system...

i actually play the game on high and i only lag when i first load something.. then it smoothes a\out and i can play perfectly good......


----------



## CDBongo

Yeah, I play it on high too, just because once i saw how good it looked i couldn't take anything less. 

On tom's hardware they were complaining "oh no my frames sometimes drop below 30fps on 1600 X 1200" 

To me they shouldn't be complaining because i never exceed 30fps at 640X480


----------



## PEP

omg 1600 X 1200.... i would get -5 fps on that...


----------



## DarqueMist

CDBongo said:


> Yeah, I play it on high too, just because once i saw how good it looked i couldn't take anything less.
> 
> On tom's hardware they were complaining "oh no my frames sometimes drop below 30fps on 1600 X 1200"
> 
> To me they shouldn't be complaining because i never exceed 30fps at 640X480


Thats not complaining, thats bragging!  
Outdoors I'm never over 30 and thats at 1024x768 on med/high settings


----------



## MahaGamer

i don't see why people need to play at those high resolutions. Unless your on a ginormous monitor, you really don't need that . I use a 19 inch CRT and i usually game at 1024x768... I think this is a good resolution cause it's not to jagged and you get good framerates. playing at 800x600 you could not see things far away. i have never had a problem like that on 10x7. If you really want to you could do like 2x antialiasing or more and make it look less jagged.


----------



## PEP

DarqueMist said:


> Thats not complaining, thats bragging!
> Outdoors I'm never over 30 and thats at 1024x768 on med/high settings


me neither... un less i look at the sky


----------



## PEP

MahaGamer said:


> i don't see why people need to play at those high resolutions. Unless your on a ginormous monitor, you really don't need that . I use a 19 inch CRT and i usually game at 1024x768... I think this is a good resolution cause it's not to jagged and you get good framerates. playing at 800x600 you could not see things far away. i have never had a problem like that on 10x7. If you really want to you could do like 2x antialiasing or more and make it look less jagged.


if i get too many jagged edges i had antialiasing on... and when i switched back to HDR the jaggedness really lessened


----------



## CDBongo

Imagine playing it on a 71" tv at 1920 X 1080 with a quad core conroe, 2X 8800gtx, 4gb 1000mhz ram, ect.

With a nice long sofa and wireless keyboard and lazer mouse (or wireless xbox 360 controller)

Ahh, too bad, mabey i'll have 10 grand to blow at something like that someday.


----------



## PEP

With that kind of hardware youll be able to play 10 oblivions at once


----------



## PEP

well time to post some new ones... noone helping out lol


----------



## PEP

This screenshot is a refreshing representation of how beautiful oblivionis... now this picture was taken with HDR on so yes.. there are jagged edges, ill post one with fake bloom and anti aliasing max one day... maybe ill even set my control panel graphics on max so the game looks top notch..


----------



## DarqueMist

Got the Knights of the Nine add on for Oblivion so I'm back into the game and wanted this thread revived. So here's a few screenshots (unaltered except to compress enough to post here) with torches being used.


----------



## DarqueMist

and one shot I just liked


----------



## titanania

So does Knights of the Nine fix any of the bugs in Oblivion?


----------



## PEP

lol


----------



## PEP

hmm i havent heard of knights of the nice... bnut tehy do have seprate mods tha are just bug fixes ...


----------



## DarqueMist

titanania said:


> So does Knights of the Nine fix any of the bugs in Oblivion?


No .... its basically an expansion, gives you a new questline to play and a new faction "The Knights of the Nine". So far its looking like a "goody goody" Paladin style of play that will be needed to do it. My current character is to "bad" (probably because of the Dark Brotherhood and Thieves Guild quests I've completed) so I have to complete a pilgrimage to all the WayShrines before I can begin anything.


----------



## DarqueMist

Not sure if this is some new content or just stuff I missed playing before.
and a vanity shot of me carrying Chillrend (an ice sword)


----------



## DarqueMist

now just a few hunting shots I liked 

oh ... and a waterfall


----------



## PEP

WOW nice bow, my thief just has a plain one right now.


----------



## PEP

I kind of like these pictures, cuase they show motion lol


----------



## DarqueMist

ever wonder if you could fit a Goblin in a barrel ?
and yes ... the close up shot is so yellow because I lit a torch to show it better


----------



## Jones

Hey Darque, what kind of arrows are in your quiver?
I've yet to see those in the game.



DarqueMist said:


> ever wonder if you could fit a Goblin in a barrel ?
> and yes ... the close up shot is so yellow because I lit a torch to show it better


----------



## DarqueMist

Jones said:


> Hey Darque, what kind of arrows are in your quiver?
> I've yet to see those in the game.


They're Dwarven Arrows (double pronged point on the front is as different looking as the metal flights), a little to heavy to carry when compared to the damage / weight ratio of say Elven or Glass arrows. I like to have about 100 in my quiver when I start out to do something so typically I avoid them opting for Elven ones (Glass are just to rare).


----------



## PISTON

when you guys say you have 2 different characters you mean that your second character is a brand new game starting out with nothing like the other character had to before right? and do make a new character do i jsut click on new game a then ill have like 2 "accounts" to choose from the next time i play. there is no risk of losing my account now is there?
also i would like to make another character, but i just dont want to have to go through all the crap i did to build him up all over again. but i guess that just has to be done doesnt it...


----------



## DarqueMist

PISTON said:


> when you guys say you have 2 different characters you mean that your second character is a brand new game starting out with nothing like the other character had to before right?


Yes



PISTON said:


> do make a new character do i jsut click on new game a then ill have like 2 "accounts" to choose from the next time i play. there is no risk of losing my account now is there?


Yes, (Well not 2 accounts all your saves will appear lumped together in the same menu you use to start from a save) the only way you will loose your previous one is if you choose to save by writing over a previous save instead of making a new save. A caution though, quick save (the F5 key) only works for the last save made by it so if you have been using that to save your game make sure you make a proper save game before starting a new one. Personally I like to use the console (you open it with the ~ key) to make periodic game saves with more descriptive names (makes them easier to recognize when looking to start from one character or another) Type "savegame xxx" where xxx is the name you want to use (I use my characters name and something short to indicate my progress to that point)

If you're nervous about loosing your old saves you can always make copies of them and put them in a different folder so they can be put back in case anything happens (I keep copies of key points in case I decide to take the game off my comp and reinstall it later)



PISTON said:


> also i would like to make another character, but i just dont want to have to go through all the crap i did to build him up all over again. but i guess that just has to be done doesnt it...


Yes again ..... but then thats the point isn't it? To play a different style then you played your first time through and hopefully find things you may have missed before.


----------



## PEP

actually!!!! you can have two acounts... just get this one mod... crap i forgot what its called.. im at school right now so i cant check.... its good cause you can have as much characters as you want, you basically click the exe for teh program and it runs then you load your character from the list, and then you click run game and tehn only the saves for that character wil appear.


Also if youre pissed at having to do all over again you can technically type cheats and stuff to win everyhitng for you. just put god mode on or something, and you can raise you stats and lvl yourself up.


openign the console is this ~ ithink


then type TGM and you have god mode


----------



## DarqueMist

stealthy character + powerful sword
poor little goblins were dead before they knew I was there


----------



## PEP

ooh nice sword... katana i presume... i gotta play more of oblivion again... its jsut that im palying medieval 2 right now... OH WHAT TEH HECK im going to make mroe screenshots


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> ooh nice sword... katana i presume... i gotta play more of oblivion again... its jsut that im palying medieval 2 right now... OH WHAT TEH HECK im going to make mroe screenshots


Yup, a katana. The red glow is because it is enchanted, can't remember its name but it's a unique item enchanted with a 20% life leech and good for about 50 uses before needing recharging


----------



## DarqueMist

a couple more .... sunset


----------



## PEP

nice. check out this night sky mod 
and hdr effect.


----------



## PEP

by the way taht save mod was: TES IV save manager

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=2342

really good mod!!!
GET IT!!


----------



## DarqueMist

I'm getting to into Oblivion again .... its taking over

Heres a couple of nice vista shots, one does a good job showing off the water. Shame though that you can't see the motion in it, light breeze moving the leaves, rippling the water ... it was an impressive visual moment in the game.


----------



## PEP

cool you got vista


----------



## DarqueMist

lol, no
I used the word vista because of its actual meaning



> VISTA : A distant view or prospect, especially one seen through an opening, as between rows of buildings or trees.


I thought it fit those pictures


----------



## PEP

rofl i didnt get what you meant


----------



## DarqueMist

I never believed there was a Unicorn in the game, always assumed it was just an Oblivion Fanboy Myth.

Now I know better 

edit - Should you ever find him keep your <CWLMST> weapons put away. If you approach it armed you will be attacked, unarmed and you will be allowed to ride it.


Spoiler



The unicorn is protected by some Minatour Lords so you have to get them away from it without the unicorn seeing you fight them


----------



## DarqueMist

just a couple more "horses" for comparison to the unicorn
the black with the red eyes is Shadowfax, a reward for doing the Dark Brotherhood Quests


----------



## DarqueMist

Finally got my pilgrimage done and can start the Knights Of The Nine quest.
Screens are from the dream sequence at the start ... talk about vertigo


----------



## PISTON

thats funny all the things i read about the rare unicorn. in the first few days of playing the game i found the unicorn just north of bravil to the east of the path by some matadors. lol. i kept the thing for a while actually but if the stable was open he would always start walking out. apparently one of the stable guys left the gate open or sumthin, and when i went out to get the unicorn it was gone, havent seen him since and my bay horse i bought when i started the game died after i finished the quest for tiber septims armor. so far ive been a goody goody in the game,lol. i got put in jail in the beginning once and experienced having all the guards after me and figured it wasnt worth it. but if i do the dark brotherhood stuff, will anyone know about it? the one thing i did when i started playing also besides stealing and getting thrown in jail that one time, was kill a guy witht the blade of woe for i think the dark brotherhood guy (he appeard to me when i woke up). a couple days later in a town, someone i think it might have been a guard said he knew i had blood on my hands then i stopped the quest after that cuz i didnt want to get a bad rep. but it seems alot of you guys are a part of the "dark brotherhood". has your game changed in anyway because of that? like dispositions or anything, and how did u benefit? i see someone got a horse for it. i need a horse too! lol. any help would be great, or just if you want to add in your experiences like mine id appreciate it. ill try to get some screen shots in here. thanx guys!


----------



## DarqueMist

Doing the Dark Brotherhood Quests won't prevent you from doing anything else in the game. You were right about the Blade of Woe killing, that was basically your initiation into the DB. To get the full rewards from all the DB quests a condition placed on you will be secrecy. If you are discovered doing any of the assassinations you will forfeit your reward so you can play that entire quest line without getting the guards chasing you. When finished the final quest you will get payed regularly by the DB and you will also have a minion at your disposal if you want a companion to follow you around. The Horse (Shadowfax) you get as a reward part way through the DB quests has no equal in the game, he is fastest, and will also attack any baddy that comes near you (if he dies he will reappear eventually ... usually at the place you initially picked him up).

The biggest benefit of the DB Quests though is simply it is the most interesting story line in the game. Its quests are unusual and require some thought, hack and slash just won't work.

don't worry about your rep if you do them. I completed all the quest lines in this order: Fighters Guild, Mages Guild (partial, I wanted access to enchanting my own equipment), Dark Brotherhood (you can become a Vampire during this if you choose ... but you don't have to, I didn't), Main Questline,Mages Guild (finished the rest), Thieves Guild and now I'm getting into the Knights Of The Nine. At this point I still have a very good over all reputation.


----------



## PISTON

so ive now got enough money to buy a house, but i suddenly dont want to spend such a large amount of hard earned cash! lol does anyone here have a house? waht are the advantages? my main reason of buying a house would be to store my extra armor rings potions, etc. so i can pick other stuff up during my quests and have enough room in my inventory. and also keep stuff in my house untill my mercentile skills improve so i can sell it for more. is this a good reason, or have any of you had experience with buying a house?


----------



## Jones

I've got the house in Bruma, and it's basically my warehouse. I've got a ton of junk stored there. I try to keep one piece of every type of armor/weapon I find so that I can go back and equip with a completely new set of gear whenever I want. I'm a bit of a collector.


----------



## PEP

is hte knight of the nine a game quest or is it a mod... cause that dream sequence looks fricking cool


----------



## DarqueMist

PISTON said:


> so ive now got enough money to buy a house, but i suddenly dont want to spend such a large amount of hard earned cash! lol does anyone here have a house? waht are the advantages? my main reason of buying a house would be to store my extra armor rings potions, etc. so i can pick other stuff up during my quests and have enough room in my inventory. and also keep stuff in my house untill my mercentile skills improve so i can sell it for more. is this a good reason, or have any of you had experience with buying a house?


I bought the house in Anvil ... its by far the cheapest (but you will have to complete a quest before taking final possession) and if all you want it for is a warehouse it is a good choice because it is the only one that come furnished. You will want a warehouse so you don't have to carry around all the loot you want to keep for later in the game.


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> is hte knight of the nine a game quest or is it a mod... cause that dream sequence looks fricking cool


It's an official mod (I think $9) and it adds a new faction and questline to play out. There is supposed to be a full expansion coming out this spring called "Shivering Isles". That dream sequence was just a set movie piece, nothing special other than being cool to look at while you had your new quest explained to you.


----------



## PISTON

awesome, thats funny too. cuz i want the house in bruma. i jsut luv that town, if i had i choice i would live there for real, lol. and its a pretty big house too isnt it? i think thats what ill do. buy the bruma house and start storing my crap there. tahnx for the reply.oh yaeh, before i forget. ive run into a new problem. im starting the dark brotherhood and im turninginto a vampire. i need 2 more greater soul gems and i dont know whre to get them! i cant buy them from stores because the people wont even talk to me since im basically a vampire. where can i get these, and im not stealing any. im in the mages guild but i thinkive taken all the gems already from the guilds. i just dont see any advantage really to being a vampire.


----------



## DarqueMist

PISTON said:


> i just dont see any advantage really to being a vampire.


There isn't any and eventually you'll have to start limiting your travel to night time on top of not being able to talk to anyone. I warned you about the offer and becoming a Vampire ... should have refused him 

greater soul gems get easier to find when your character gets to a higher level. Most likely places to find them are in Forts or Aelid Ruins that have Necromancers mucking about in them. Don't forget areas repopulate and items respawn so its worth revisiting places you've already been to.


----------



## PISTON

dood,i never had a choice to become one. he didnt ask. i jsut started getting pail and dying in the sun.


----------



## DarqueMist

PISTON said:


> dood,i never had a choice to become one. he didnt ask. i jsut started getting pail and dying in the sun.


Guess you were infected by one at some point then, possibly by Vincent I suppose. Ironic though since at the end of Vincents quests he would have asked you if you wanted to become one.

If you are having trouble heres a link you might want to take a peek at. It will only offer you small hints one at a time so as not to spoil the game to much

UHS Vampirism 

Just thought of something ... its GRAND soul gems you need not greater ones.


----------



## DarqueMist

A few Knights of the Nine specific screenshots


----------



## PEP

wow it looks cool i wanna get it


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> wow it looks cool i wanna get it


Its not to bad, adds enough content that its gotten me back into Cyrodiil again :up:


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Here's my Mage Crusader character.


----------



## DarqueMist

hey Zeus, have to say I got a chuckle seeing a "Crusader" wearing Daedric Armor (yes I know its the best heavy armor in the game, just doesn't seem a "fit" for a character playing as a crusader). Once I have the full set of the Divine Crusaders Armor I'll post a pic, until then drool over my "Crusader" (well actually a mercenary beginning a pilgrimage) wearing Light Imperial Dragon Armor (received for completing the main quest)


----------



## ZEUS_GB

I've got all the divine armor but I still prefer my Deadric armor, I just think it looks better.
I know it doesn't really fit the character but doesn't everybody have a dark side?


----------



## DarqueMist

cool, I was wondering what that set would look like complete.
I was seriously disappointed when I got my Imperial Dragon Armor ... felt somewhat cheated because the Glass Armor I was wearing was better. So I added a mod that removed its enchantments and gave it the same rating as Glass Armor. Now with that set self enchanted to fit my characters strengths/weaknesses its easily the best in my game. Not to mention the best looking


----------



## PEP

post link to remove encahntment from armor cause i just gotta enchant it with light spell, cant see crap in cave...


----------



## PEP

more pictures..... i just LOVE the one with the lighthouse. It looks so fricking cool, i mean the graphics in those images just look amazing!!!


----------



## PEP

hey lets post the mods we use... cause i havent got any new mods in a while and i want some ....


----------



## PEP

3867-0[1].6.0-Alternate Grasses-TESSource
3965-1.10-Landmarks with Wells-TESSource
4027-1.0-LowPoly Grass-TESSource
3770-1.8.5-Tes IV Save Manager-TESSource
3589-1.6-Quest Award Leveling-TESSource
3574-1.1b-Landscape LOD Texture Replacement-TESSource
3123-1.5a-SeasonalWeather for MoreSkyClimates 15a-TESSource
3347-v2.1 Final-Harvest [Flora] Mirror-TESSource
3449-0-95-Natural_Faces_v95-TESSource
2854-v0.4-Real Size Rats-TESSource
2226-1.11-Bank of Cyrodiil-TESSource
2010-0.4-Daedric Katana and Daikatana v04-TESSource
1466-1-Inebriation v121-TESSource
1656-1.0.3-Improved Barter Gold-TESSource
1719-1-Security Rebalance Traps and Bash Locks v126-TESSource
1343-Attack and Hide v2.1 bundle pack-TESSource
1290-More Arena Spectators Lite-TESSource
1290-Axebanes Hunters Mod 2.0-TESSource
941-Movable Bodies-TESSource
1149-Better Imperfect Water-TESSource
1217-No Psychic Guards v1.2-TESSource
855-No More Annoying Messages-TESSource
Jarrod_oblivion_new_texture_mod
BTModCustomizationPackage22
2745-v1.2-Bounty- Regional, decrease per day-TESSource
3238-1-Retros Fletching and Imbueing 171 Mod-TESSource
4724-2-Elven Map Redux-TESSource
2464-1.2-Lighter Alchemy Ingreds-TESSource
1903-v0.2b-Oblivion Cats v02b-TESSource
1745-1.0-BadderSpellFX-TESSource
1277-Better Nightsky-TESSource
1342-Landscape LOD NormalMap Fix-TESSource
1508-1-Better grass texture without tiling-TESSource
3734-1.2-Weather Inside [seasons]-TESSource
3574-1.1b-Landscape LOD Texture Replacement Border regions-TESSource
4233-3.5 Addon-Growlfs Hot Clothes_ Streakless Nude Female Body-TESSource !!!!!!! 

4699-3.0c-Francescos leveled creatures items mod multilanguage-TESSource
FrancescosOptionalNewItems-creatures

VA_BetterGold
1750-1.2f Eng-Life Translated-TESSource.esp
TurnoffLights.esp

AND the official mods.... all five except for that kngihts of the nine one which im getting...

Post if there are new official mods..


----------



## PEP

did you try the "max frames render ahead" options in the control panel of gpu yet? i have it set to one and default is three... and im doing pretty dman good with fps.
I also have the optimizations turned on i nthe control panel for the game, it doesnt even really ahve an affect cause the game jsut looks so damn good already but it does speed things up. After all ionly got 1 gig ram not 2


im going to do soem official testing with the max frames render ahead thingy and post results.

You should also overclokc your video card.. mines is all the way to teh max in rivatuner... way past bad mark lol and im getting aroudn 75 degrees celcius in my star wars game, which is between low middle to middle heat. max is 120 so im good anyways.


----------



## DarqueMist

a Spriggan, one of the cooler looking creatures in the game IMO


----------



## PEP

By the way.. i think you CAN have reflections adn stuff in water of people ... its in the ini file.. ill post screenshots if ti works


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> By the way.. i think you CAN have reflections adn stuff in water of people ... its in the ini file.. ill post screenshots if ti works


you may be interested in checking this out
Tweak Guides - Oblivion
Check under the sub heading [Water Variables], there's also more earlier on in the guide on setting water reflection options.


----------



## PEP

i did the preload testing .. in one area all the preloads from 0-3 were 27, with a few twitches down and up... but i noticed or i think i noticed that 0,2 were the fastest and 2 being the faster one of em.....

In hte second test i noticed 0,2 were still fastest, but 0 felt faster so i dont know...

but remember all i did was just look in one direction and not moving anywhere....


----------



## DarqueMist

as threatened ...... I mean promised. Here's a couple screenshots of my main Character now that I have the full set of Divine Crusaders Armor. 
Sorry about the "dull" look but since starting this quest it seems like all it does in Cyrodiil is rain :down:


----------



## PEP

hmm i know about the tweak website thats where i got my modified ini instructions.


----------



## PEP

more screenshots !!!


----------



## PEP

more..


----------



## PEP

man you can just go on forever with these pictures.. 


so how bout tthat modlist


----------



## DarqueMist

the Great Umaril ..... after all my trepidation going in (found the Aurans very tough to fight) Umaril turned out to be a very easy battle (mind you I heeded the advice given me and went in wearing the Divine Crusaders full set of armor). 
Evidence the poor dead soul at my feet


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP ... have you run across a decent mannequin mod? I'm tired of stuffin all my "discarded" sets of armor into chests, thinking I would rather display them. I know they exist as I've seen them just can't remember where.


----------



## PEP

hmm ill try to find....


----------



## PEP

http://www.tescreens.be/oblivionmodwiki/index.php/Reznod's_Mannequins

eh??


----------



## PEP

http://www.elderscrolls-oblivion.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=81&Itemid=18

personal museum place


----------



## DarqueMist

I actually found one not to long after I posted that 
Reznod Mannequins

Here's a few shots of some set up in my "Bat Cave"

edit - I see you found the same one .... it seems to work pretty well. Thanks for looking


----------



## PEP

is that the dark brotherhood cave ?


----------



## ZEUS_GB

It looks like the secret room in the basement of Benirus Manor, which is in Anvil.


----------



## DarqueMist

Yes it's the secret room in the Benirus Manor, which is the only house I own. I use it as a dumping ground for unique items I don't want to sell ..... decided it was time to put some of the armor on display soooooo I used a mannequin mod


----------



## PEP

ahh hmm the only hosue i ever bought was that imperial cottage lol...

anyone know if you can invest in a business or something cause i heard you could..


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> ahh hmm the only hosue i ever bought was that imperial cottage lol...


If you haven't been in the Benrius Manor you missed out on a pretty decent little sidequest. Completing the quest gives you the manor in the end for a mere $10 000 septums (I think .. could be wrong ... but it is the cheapest house in the game)


----------



## PEP

nope cottage costs around 2000 

10000 i dont think i ever had that much.. im poor..


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> nope cottage costs around 2000
> 
> 10000 i dont think i ever had that much.. Im poor..


Ohhhhh, you're talking about those little shacks on the waterfront. 

Work at it for a bit, money isn't hard to get. I've more than I have any use for at the moment.


----------



## PEP

well my strong character has around 6000 right now.. i was thinking of just using him for every quest.. even for thieves guild maybe ... eventually.... but for now igot my thief character himself... technically you can master everything.. 

trying to find out how to trigger teh knights of the nine quest right now..


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> well my strong character has around 6000 right now.. i was thinking of just using him for every quest.. even for thieves guild maybe ... eventually.... but for now igot my thief character himself... technically you can master everything..
> 
> trying to find out how to trigger teh knights of the nine quest right now..





Spoiler



You have to be "worthy" to begin the KotN Quest, if you have committed any crimes then you will most likely have to go on a pilgrimage before beginning. Like the description for it says. You have to ask around in Anvil about the attacks on the chapel, that will trigger the pilgrimage if you need to do it, if not (I did so I'm not sure about this) you will be directed to talk to the appropriate person.


----------



## DarqueMist

I wondered how so many people were getting those "weird" angle screenshots. Now I know (this will also let you get good shots of your own character face on), use the console command "tfc" as a toggle into or back oout of a free flying camera mode. It will let you move your view around with the WASD keys like you were walking but it takes your view out of your body (make sure you are in 3rd person view when you do it unless you want to be looking at weird disembodied arms). Also if you didn't already know to remove the menus use the console command "tm" which will toggle the menus off or on.

Here's a screenshot I took using both those console commands. My character wearing the Imperial Dragon Armor, the rest are armor sets on mannequins


----------



## PEP

i think ill get that mod too

lol i went to the bruma chapel ...


----------



## PEP

oh great..... every time i try to go into anvil in anyway... fast travel or jsut walkign and entering i crash.... hmmmm maybe theyll release patch.. until then ill have to wait and stuff


----------



## DarqueMist

admiring my new home  impressive or what?


----------



## PEP

lol i have it too. one of them official mods
posted for help in official oblivion forum maybe they know what to do..


----------



## DarqueMist

Is that the crashing going into Anvil you're trying to get figured out?
I wish I had some help to offer there but since my last driver updates (Forceware 93.71) I've not had a crash in the game at all and never suffered from the entering a city problem.


----------



## PEP

uhh i never had problem either until now... and i got that driver... i jsut cant paly when theres such a problem going on.. but i dont want to reinstall... too many mods to readd AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## titanania

I ran into the Anvil problem as well and that kind of stopped me playing but now the game has degenerated to the point where if I get five minutes of gameplay in thats something. I cant do any more of the DB quests, cant go near anvil and basically can't do anything else. I have basically just stopped playing


----------



## PEP

bad...


----------



## DarqueMist

latest, a rather surreal looking room. Arkved's Retreat from Vaermina's Daedric Shrine Quest.


----------



## Laurie52

Beautiful Screenies!


----------



## PEP

YAY I FIXED IT!!! and im doing the pilgrimage now....

I turned of all my mods EXCEPT the official mods, and then anvil worked... iturned them all on again and it still worked... YAY!!!

im back in the screenshot business


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> YAY I FIXED IT!!! and im doing the pilgrimage now....
> 
> I turned of all my mods EXCEPT the official mods, and then anvil worked... iturned them all on again and it still worked... YAY!!!
> 
> im back in the screenshot business


Thats good to hear PEP, heres one to get ya back into it.
A Frost Atronach .... about to die!


----------



## PEP

weird.... every time i rested and then leveled up and put mypoints i crahsed... so i turned off mods again and it worked.... but then when i turned them on i had -62 speed... lol wow i think it might eb the leveling mod but its too important... ill just put in a code to get my speed to 60 or something.. andim making myself master armorer cause im tired of waiting lol, or tell me where the armorer masters are??


----------



## PEP

screenies.... look closely at the sand in the hourglass...


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> weird.... or tell me where the armorer masters are??


There's only one Master Armorer Trainer (same for any master trainer), and you have to perform a mini quest before he will train you (just as with any master trainer).



Spoiler



Gin-Wulm, a smith at The Best Defense in the Imperial City's Market District is the Master Armorer Trainer. I found him wandering around in the Elven Gardens District, depending on the time of day he could be there, wandering around the Market District, at the Best Defense or asleep (he doesn't have his own house though, and I can't remember whos he sleeps in ... think its in the Elven District)



Its not hard to level up your Armor skill. And its ease is useful in increasing your stats. All you have to do is pick up ALL EVERYONES armor after defeating them and repair it before moving on.


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> screenies.... look closely at the sand in the hourglass...


Just what am I supposed to be seeing in the hourglass?


----------



## PEP

lol i know theres only one master, i should have worded better. isnt the guy at the best defence teaches armor not armorer skill?


the sand in the hourglass is upside down and its not falling.... i guess it would be hard to see in a still picture.


----------



## DarqueMist

I put his actual name in the spoiler box (its not the shopkeeper), I never found him actually in the Best Defense (which I also described in the spoiler)

Do you know how to make the text visible thats hidden in the spoiler box?


----------



## jack8

I love all these shots , how do you do them?


----------



## DarqueMist

First thing you have to do is enable the game to take screenshots



> HOW TO ENABLE Print Screen SCREENSHOTS
> 
> You will need to modify 2 .ini files. (you can open them with notepad)
> 
> Head to your Oblivion folder on your hard-drive and find the file: Oblivion_default.ini.
> 
> Open it and search (Cntrl + F) for the line "bAllowScreenShot=0".
> 
> Change the "0" to a "1" and you can now take screenshots via the [PrtScn] button.
> 
> The other file will be in My Documents\My Games\Oblivion\Oblivion.ini
> 
> Repeat the process: search for the line, change the 0 to 1 and you're done.


CAUTION Back up the ini files before changing them just in case you make a mistake and change the wrong value.

after doing that all you have to do is press your "print screen" key while playing and it will save the screenshot for you. The screenshots are saved to C:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion (the same location you found one of the ini files you need to change)


----------



## jack8

Thank you for that. I will have a go at this over the next couple of days.

Cheers


----------



## PEP

ahh you dont gotta back it up.. if oyu mess it up then delete it and open oblivion launcher and itll make new one...

keep spoilers in black, i cna red it fine i think i confused store names ro something..


----------



## PEP

jack8 said:


> Thank you for that. I will have a go at this over the next couple of days.
> 
> Cheers


More help with the pictures is always welcome


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> ahh you dont gotta back it up.. if oyu mess it up then delete it and open oblivion launcher and itll make new one...


I didn't know that ... didn't want to take a chance


----------



## PEP

i hate the floating food bug.. as seen in myy recent screenshot.... you move somehting on the table and the food floats up...


----------



## DarqueMist

not a screenshot, but a wallpaper I pieced together in photoshop from 3 different screenies 
Here's a link to the full size file, making it small enough to fit here really killed its quality
Oblivion wallpaper 1280x1024


----------



## PEP

interesting. I still dont get why you need to make it smaller.... all my pictures are 1024 by 768 and all i have to do is open the picture in photoshop and save it again as a JPEG picture and it goes down form the size 2.25 mb to less then 1 mb which is small enough to post and i dont lose any quality.


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> interesting. I still dont get why you need to make it smaller....


When I say smaller I'm talking about file size not physical dimensions.
The initial file was 631kb at a resolution of 1280x1024, the max jpg file size you can upload to here is 293kb. To keep it at a resolution of 1280x1024 and reduce the file size to under 293kb produced very noticeable artifacts (I would never use it that way as a wallpaper myself). So to maintain the quality of the picture I had to reduce the resolution to meet the max file size requirements.



PEP said:


> .... all my pictures are 1024 by 768 and all i have to do is open the picture in photoshop and save it again as a JPEG picture and it goes down form the size 2.25 mb to less then 1 mb ...


You are not uploading 1mb files to here. I looked at a few of your screens and they are ranging form about 126kb - 75kb with a resolution of 1024x768. And trust me when you save them as a jpg from the original bmp you are loosing quality. Jpg is a lossy compression scheme, it removes information to reduce file size. That's just the nature of how it works.

You are not uploading 1mb files to here


----------



## PEP

i never sadi i uplaoded 1 mb files, i said less lol
You play oblivion on 1280*1024... cool


----------



## DarqueMist

my latest "unusual" screenie


----------



## DarqueMist

and one more shot from the Vial Lair .... just because I wanted to


----------



## PEP

interesting 

i gotta add more later.... man we gots a lots


----------



## Talamute

What mods would you suggest I get for Oblivion, there are too many to even begin to start pulling them randomly.


----------



## DarqueMist

Official mods - Knights of the Nine, Mehrunes Razor, Wizards Tower (if you are early in developing a mage based character), other than those 3 you may want to try the unofficial ones listed here, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Tweak Guide [Page 4] Patches & Mods

Be careful with MODs a lot of them can cause glitches and conflicts (especially with each other) so I would recommend only adding one at a time, checking to make sure the game still runs smoothly.

Other than that I'm only using Reznods Mannequins (gives you a neat way to display unique armor you find in the game), Better Imperial Dragon Armor (I was pissed after completing the main quest that the reward ... Imperial Dragon Armor ... was weaker than what I already had), Rens Beauty Pack (gives you a new race as well as some much better looking hair) and KT Custom Race Fix (needed to get Rens Beauty Pack to work properly if you are starting a new game with its new race)


----------



## PEP

It may be true that you should load and check how teh game runs after every mod but oyu can always just make sure that the mods dont modify same files, such as texture replacements. If you got mods for different things then its unlikely something will happen.
I got a LOT of mods like 50 and im good.


----------



## DarqueMist

Need to bump this back to the first page so here's a couple more taken at Frostcrag


----------



## PEP

yea i gotta post more pictures. Its jsut taht i was taking a break from oblivion for a bit.


----------



## DarqueMist

time to push this back to the first page. A shot of my horse in armor, can't say I ever found any use for it in the game so might as well get something out of it ... a screenshot


----------



## PEP

ive never seen a damage reduction effect with horse armor... 

by the way ive been taking a break from oblivion with some online gaming... but dont you wry even if this thread dies which it probably will it will be a snap to reincarnate it with some screenshots.


----------



## DarqueMist

A few shots of a cave I stumbled across that was full of "graves"


----------



## PEP

omg i never find that cool stuff in the game... jsut a cavern or two ... and none of tehm really have this stuff lol


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> omg i never find that cool stuff in the game... jsut a cavern or two ... and none of tehm really have this stuff lol


lol ... start paying attention to whats around you. the goal isn't to run through killing things to get quests finished as quickly as possible.

now, here's a couple of me admiring a very well placed arrow shot (yes I removed her clothes after the fact, I'm collecting Necromancer robes to "outfit" an entourage)


----------



## PEP

man they all have great bodies lol


----------



## DarqueMist

wow am I bored tonight .... here's some Orrery shots


----------



## PEP

OH YEA THAT REMINDS ME!!! i gotta check out the orrery lol


----------



## PEP

k i had these laying around so iput them to good use


----------



## DarqueMist

time to bring back the thread  
scoping out a newfound fort before attacking


----------



## PEP

well i was going to play oblivion eventually and then make screenshots..... but i was playing other games for that time.. oblivion takes long to play .. lol


----------



## DarqueMist

A pirate ship trapped in a cave and a bear skull helm. For some reason I had to have em both .... Now I have to figure out what to do with them


----------



## PEP

ooh i know that ship.. when iwas archer dude teh pirate in cabin almost ikilled me


----------



## DarqueMist

Ever worry you'd hold an execution and no one would show up?


----------



## DarqueMist

Finally loaded The Shivering Isles
Here's a few screenshots ... all night time but will give you an idea how different the look and feel is compared to what Cyrodiil was like.


----------



## PEP

new screens.. some from the knights of the nine.

by the way waht are the shivering isles anyway??


----------



## PEP

moreee..


----------



## PEP

oh yea and i see how the quality decreases if i save it to JPEG but there isnt really anything else that keeps it at least as close to the original quality.


----------



## DarqueMist

PEP said:


> by the way waht are the shivering isles anyway??


The Shivering Isles is a full expansion for Oblivion (not one of those added content thingies). It has a ton of new critters, a new location, a new main quest and side quests. So far its looking like a very decent addition, every bit as good as Tribunal or Bloodmoon was to Morrowind.

Shivering Isles Trailer on YouTube


----------



## DarqueMist

A few more from the Shivering Isles Expansion (and finally I get to see something other than night or heavy rain)


----------



## DarqueMist

More to show how different Oblivion looks in the Shivering Isles
A Dark Seducer and some critter I can't remember the name of

edit - haven't gotten any amber armour yet but you gotta love that amber sword


----------



## PEP

wow i gotta get this lol


----------



## PEP

keep me up to date on the expansions..


----------



## DarqueMist

Kind of a goofy little bug that resulted in a somewhat surprising attack.
A flying Grummite ! ! ! 

edit - yup, changed my armour. Full set of enchanted Amber now, similar stats to my MODed Imperial Dragon set, but dam its ugly.


----------



## Blackmirror

Is it worth buying now or shall i wait until its gone down in price


----------



## DarqueMist

I think it was worth its price .... and I've only been doing side quests so far. If you played Morrowind and enjoyed it you'll get a kick out of some of the things that pop up (I've already run into Big Head looking for the Fork of Horripilation, Ly'ssane's Bow and a few others like Hungers being one of the "new" creatures). It's got a very different look and feel to it .. much more fantastical, not to mention all the NPC's you're dealing with are insane which leads to some interesting dialog


----------



## Blackmirror

Thanks might treat myself


----------



## DarqueMist

A heads up to anyone playing or concidering getting the Shivering Isles Expansion for Oblivion. It seems there is a very serious bug in it that can not only trash the SI expansion but the whole game. It begins the second you load the SI expansion.

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Shivering:Reference_Bug

the link explains it and gives a link to a user created fix, the Bethesda forums indicate that they are aware of the problem and working on it themselves.


----------



## PEP

feels good to promote this game. if all these screenshots ahd not convinced them yet... lol nothing will... unless ill make an "oblivion video thread"


----------



## DarqueMist

A nice sunset from the top of Frostcrag Spire


----------



## PEP

its official, im gonna make an oblivion video thread after i make some videos of cource... ill post them on some site and put a link to em..


----------



## DarqueMist

yes I'm back at it .... finally got the Shivering Isles expansion fixed up with the official patch. Looks like PEP has disappointed but I'm gonna post these new screenies anyway ... someone else may have been enjoying them.

enterance to Dementia, the Countess of Dementia and finally some random chair with a view (I keep finding chairs in the oddest places while wandering about the Shivering Isles)


----------



## DarqueMist

Result of walking through a "magical" flame.
not a good idea ......... or was it


----------



## DarqueMist

Three new baddies from SI stuffed and mounted and put on display(thanks to a maniquin MOD) back at my home, Frostcrag Spire.


I really need to find a Pure Madness Cuirass to put on her, the set looks incomplete. 

but then again ......


----------



## PEP

wells... i kinda got interested in the game again 

features the huge squarish exclamation point when youre missing a texture....

in my case it is "brightwood knife".. wherever its from...


----------



## PEP

more....


----------



## PEP

and.. more...


----------



## DarqueMist

I'm bringing it back, got a couple decent screenshots of the Gatekeeper. Rebuilt and guarding the enterance into the Shivering Isles ..... that sucker was big but not as difficult to bring down as I expected


----------



## PEP

MORE MORE!!!! lol


----------



## DarqueMist

A few indoor shots in the New Sheoth Palace (and a couple of the major new characters in the SI expansion)
Me on the Throne of Crucible, Sheogorath (a Golden Saint and Me) and Haskill (and a Golden Saint)


----------



## DarqueMist

and ... A few scenery shots from the Shivering Isles
Me hunting from atop a waterfall, on the rooftops of Crucible (it can be kind of fun jumping around the roofs of any city in Oblivion ... there are actually things to find up there) and the inside of the Sacellum Arden-Sul (after the relighting of the flame)


----------



## DarqueMist

if I have to keep this thread alive by myself ... I will  

some nice shots of the foliage in the Shivering Isles and the results of my walking in on a group of hungers feeding on my mates


----------



## PEP

heh no worries... its just that im into otehr games as well.. but once in a while i hunger for oblivion.. thats why i have this game the longest so far...


----------



## DarqueMist

its an easy game to keep for a long time ... when you finally get through exploring everything and then its expansions, time to start n the user MODs


----------



## PEP

wells a fresh pile of screens... did we break a record?


----------



## PEP

more


----------



## PEP

do i hear more??? nope... but ill post anyway!!


----------



## PEP

and finally...


----------



## DarqueMist

Pep ... gotta ask whats with the missing textures in some of the pics you been posting. That would drive me insane while playing. As it is I've been trying to find (well have found) the fix for a glitch that was causing some animations to slow down (but my FPS were not being affected) or act jerkily. That was annoying enough but I would say minor compared to some of the missing textures I've noticed in a few of your screenies.


----------



## DarqueMist

Can't remember the town name .. some little swamp border place. Shots at dusk standing on a wharf


----------



## PEP

uhh its no problem.. i fixed it.. jsut some weapon textures form francescos item mod..


----------



## DarqueMist

3 shots of my home (Frostcrag Spire) and a nice view from a hillside


----------



## PEP

what was that command to leave your character again? 

nice hill shot


----------



## DarqueMist

in the command console type in TM then hit enter, then type in TFC and hit enter then exit the console.

That will remove all the menus (TM) and give you a free roaming camera (TFC), its a toggle function so when you want them back its the same commands again. Also remember to have your character set to 3rd person view, unless you want to see a set of weird disembodied arms floating about in space. To move the camera once it is set to free roaming is the same as moving using WASD.


----------



## DarqueMist

enjoying a countryside sunset after spending a day looting a fort


----------



## PEP

ahhaa thanks. now i shall ge creative .. whenever im in the mood for oblivion.. i already ahve some screenshots but im too lazy to post em now


----------



## PEP

pictures


----------



## PEP

more


----------



## DarqueMist

I see someone has entered the Shivering Isles ...... don't recognize the shot of the stairs coming out of the water with the Atronach on top, where is it?

you gotta dump that katana ... the perfect madness and perfect amber swords available to you now will kick its butt


----------



## PEP

and more


----------



## PEP

im not sure where i saw it.. i talked to this purple creature and it wanted to arrest me lol so i killed it.. and another one that came after it... and then i just blindly ran into the wilderness heh... but its basically in the middle of water..and i think it was summoned by the magician that was there...


look at these.. i actually captured the part where the walls turn to butterflies!!!


----------



## PEP

and a few boring ones


----------



## DarqueMist

I entered SI at night the first time, wasn't as quick as you hitting the print screen key and just caught the end of the butterfly burst. Still a pretty decent pic, I love the night sky in the SI

the magician in that pic looks like a heretic, you'll run across loads of them at little camps and shrines scattered about (if you haven't talked to people about them yet heres a tip ... wear their robes and they won't attack you  ... mind you, I rather enjoyed using them for target practice with my bow. Trying to hit them before they summon their flesh atronachs


----------



## DarqueMist

Now, anyone playing the game knows how annoying those mudcrabs can get ... I mean just what is with a crab attacking anything in sight? Well if this is what they grow up to be I guess they can get away with it.

and just for the heck ... a closed Oblivion Gate


----------



## PEP

well i got the passive wildlife mod... so they dont attack me any more and neither do teh rats ... but damn i never saw one that big.. and i think you need a night sky mod!! wait till you see the next batch of screenshots.. ill show you some night


----------



## PEP

k i got a ton of screenshots


----------



## PEP

more


----------



## PEP

i gotta write something.....


----------



## PEP

gotta get rid of these as well


----------



## PEP

the most ive done so far


----------



## PEP

omg i got more...


----------



## PEP

come on man post tons of pictures!!


----------



## PEP

2 more


----------



## DarqueMist

I noticed a couple roof shots (and that you're wearing Dragon Armour .... did you mod it to make it at least as good as Glass or Daedric?). If you haven't done it yet and your acrobatic skill is reasonable try jumping around the roofs of Crucible ... you get some cool views and their is actually stuff to find up there 

oh yeah ... once again ... get rid of that Dai Katana, there are so much better looking and better damaging swords in the game (as cool as it looked I found Dawnfang / Duskfang annoying to use)


----------



## PEP

Whats the crucible again?? oh wait.. is it that building thing?? well whatever ill find it...

By the way.. the reason im wearing the dragon armor is because since i did some dark brotherhood missions i cant wear the holy armor any longer.. but im sure ill get one of them smithy armors soon anyways... oh yea and that dai katana is the most powerful sword i have found so far.. the madness claymore comes really close to it but the katana is 2 swords stronger.... it is a mod i got after all....


----------

